

Ask HN: Any Enterprise Rails application you know of? - tamersalama

Thank you everyone,<p>I've been preparing a value-of-Rails presentation to an enterprise audience. Does anyone happen to know enterprise Rails apps for demo/reference purpose?
======
aaronbrethorst
Skytap Cloud: <http://skytap.com/>

------
nudge
Github

~~~
vorador
I'm not sure that it's a good example. They seem to use a custom architecture
: <http://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-fast> .

Maybe the OP should talk about basecamp/highrise/whatever from 37signals ?

~~~
pjhyett
We do offer an enterprise product called GitHub:FI.

<http://fi.github.com>

